# TV mounts



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

What is a solid mount for a 65-75 inch LED ? 

I see a couple on Amazon for around 25 bucks that have rave reviews but it looks like they tilt down a bit ? Do you want the LED to tilt down I would think it needs to be completely vertical and parallel with the floor. Anything under 100 bucks is fair to spend. I do not need this to articulate up down in or out...


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

fschris said:


> I see a couple on Amazon for around 25 bucks that have rave reviews but it looks like they tilt down a bit ? Do you want the LED to tilt down I would think it needs to be completely vertical and parallel with the floor.


I can't speak for $25 mounts, except that I hear articulating styles can be unstable for that price.
You would want the display to tilt down if it were mounted at a high viewing angle, or to avoid reflections.


----------

